# Ihr müsst euch...



## Flaschenpost (10. Dezember 2009)

Möglich, dass das hier schonmal thematisiert wurde. Hab auf die Schnelle nix gefunden. 

Vorne weg:

Ich hab seit ca.4 Monaten kein WoW mehr gezockt, Ulduar war ich einmal, PdK nie! ACC war auch zwischenzeitlich gekündigt. 

Jedenfalls konnte ich mir diesen Patch mit all seinen neuen Inhalten unmöglich entgehen lassen.
Vorne weg: Die Änderungen sind zum Grossteil genial!! 

- Serverübergreifende Gruppensuche? - wie geil ist das denn?

- 3  gelungene , neue 5 Mann Instanzen, neuer Raidcontent!


Nachdem ich also trotz eher veraltetem T7 , (heilen ist wie Fahrradfahrn) ^^ die neuen 5wer inis durch hab, schau ich spasseshalber bei den Raids vorbei.

Moment...neuer Raidcontent? Eben nicht!!!! - jedenfalls nicht für jeden!! 

Die neuen Schlachtzugsinstanzen, sind scheinbar erst ab einem gewissen durchschnittlichen Itemlevel spielbar! Selbst PdK (und das war es glaub vorher nicht) ,ist für mich "noch" gesperrt ^^

Ich selbst find das garnicht so schlecht. Ganz im Gegenteil: Haben halt die, die durchgängig gezockt und sich entsprechendes Equip erspielt haben, jetzt den Vorrang.

Nur versthe ich dann die ganzen Flamer nicht, die jetzt schon wieder heulen : "OOHHH MIMIMIMI, jeder hat alles"  - is doch garnicht so...aber geheult werden muss halt ^^


----------



## Measmar (10. Dezember 2009)

Einem gewissen equipfilter für raid innis kann ich mich anschließen, aber ein mindest equip für heros....naja ich weiß nicht, ist etwas zu übertrieben.


----------



## Cären1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Wie genau sind die Instanzen denn "gesperrt" ?


----------



## Flaschenpost (10. Dezember 2009)

> Einem gewissen equipfilter für raid innis kann ich mich anschließen, aber ein mindest equip für heros....naja ich weiß nicht, ist etwas zu übertrieben.


In dem Fall aus meiner Sicht überhaupt nicht.

Wie oft hatten wir ausschlißlich grün euipte Randoms im Naxx Raid?  Auf alles gewürfelt aber 0 (null) Leistung gebracht.

Ich hinke selbst hinterher finde aber was sie sich da ausgedacht haben ( auch wenn ich im ersten Moment schlucken musste ^^) nicht schlecht, überfällig! 

Es geht wie gesagt nur um Raidinstanzen, nicht um 5wer.


----------



## JustBen (10. Dezember 2009)

Das lfg-tool sperrt instanzen bei zu niedrigem itemlvl. T7 ist in pdk schon grenzwertig - und einzelfälle in denen das reichen sollte kann das tool nicht erkennen. Über den lfg-channel und stammgruppen solltest du aber weiter rein können - dank triumpfmarken in heroes aber auch schnell an Gear kommen das als ausreichend eingeschätzt wird.


----------



## Laberede (10. Dezember 2009)

Mal von der Sperrung abgesehen, bemüht sich das System auch vergleichbar equipte Leute zusammen zu bringen.

Find ich Hammer !

Halle der Reflektionen HC ( 3te neue 5er ) ist ja nun nicht ganz einfach.
Aber so - lief super !  ( 1 wipe )

Nichts dagegen mal Leute durchzuziehem, aber das ist echt richtig cooles Spielerlebnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider gibts keine knackigere 5er.


----------



## Flaschenpost (10. Dezember 2009)

Möglich, dass das in der Suche nur eine Emptfehlung ist und man grundsätzlich auch mit weniger gutem Equip da rein kann...Über die Gruppensuche wird jedenfalls so schnelll keiner mehr Arthas legen können, nachdem er gerade erst 80 geworden ist. Ich denke, für solche Fälle ist das System gedacht.


----------



## Martel (10. Dezember 2009)

Hi, was meinst du wie es mir gerade geht. 7 Monate kein WoW. 2 Epische Sachen, Todesritter noch nie geraidet... jetzt irgendwo Anschluss zu finden, selbst für PDC oder wie das heißt.,  ist schon schwer.

Der patch scheint a wirklich gut geworden zu sein, aber ich glaube das ich davon nichts mehr ab bekomme. Das Frustlevel ist genau so hoch im Augenblick wie damals als ich aufgehört habe ;-)

Aber mal schauen, ich habe einfach den Überblick verloren wie ich weiter machen kann.


----------



## Flaschenpost (10. Dezember 2009)

> Aber mal schauen, ich habe einfach den Überblick verloren...



Das Gefühl kenn ich, mit den ganzen Marken (Abzeichen) die es mittlerweile gibt...da steig ich momentan auch noch nicht ganz hinter, den "Wust" hätten sie sich auch sparen können.


----------



## bluewhiteangel (10. Dezember 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Das Gefühl kenn ich, mit den ganzen Marken (Abzeichen) die es mittlerweile gibt...da steig ich momentan auch noch nicht ganz hinter, den "Wust" hätten sie sich auch sparen können.



Naja, für die, die durchgängig gespielt haben, ists ersichtlich, welche Marke nun wofür ist undso. Aber gut, dass du auch mal Lob von dir lässt... Ist hier leider zu selten =/
Aber vielleicht wärs noch das I-Tüpfel gewesen, das Markensystem zu vereinfachen. Aber so ists auch schon toll =D


----------



## Flaschenpost (10. Dezember 2009)

> Aber gut, dass du auch mal Lob von dir lässt...



Wüsste nicht, dass ich über WoW schonmal hergezogen bin... Wenn überhaut, hab ich konstruktive Kritik angebracht!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horsa (10. Dezember 2009)

Mit dem Überblick verlieren kenne ich nur zu gut... habe damals nachdem ich ulduar so zu 80 % clear hatte hab ich ne pause gemacht und vor kurzem wieder angefangen. Mal schauen werd mich morgen mal an den neuen Content in form der neuen 5 Inis mal ranwagen. Hoffe das ich da dann nicht Instant umgenatzt werde aber wird schon werden :-)

mfg


----------



## MoonFrost (10. Dezember 2009)

Schiebt das mich wirklich nur in gruppen, die ein itemlevel wie ich haben? WIE GEIL IS DAS DEN!? Das muss ich heut mal testen. Nie wieder leute durchschleifen *freu*


----------



## valibaba (10. Dezember 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Ich selbst find das garnicht so schlecht. Ganz im Gegenteil: Haben halt die, die durchgängig gezockt und sich entsprechendes Equip erspielt haben, jetzt den Vorrang.
> 
> Nur versthe ich dann die ganzen Flamer nicht, die jetzt schon wieder heulen : "OOHHH MIMIMIMI, jeder hat alles"  - is doch garnicht so...aber geheult werden muss halt ^^



Ich habe fast 2Monate Pause gemacht und habe immernoch ne gute Ausrüstung... konnte gleich mit den neuen Innis loslegen. Ich spiele meisst in Wellen... nun spiele ich wieder solange bis ich ein paar T10-Setteile habe und Arthas im Dreck liegt... dann mach ich wieder ne Pause bis zum nächsten Patch oder Cataclysm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein System Funktioniert recht gut.... 2-3Monate spielen dan 2-3Monate Pause und Mein Equip ist nie veraltet oder schlecht und ich sehe den Content 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Pausen sind gut und recht, aber nach zu langen Pausen, fehlt es meisst an Anschluss zu den neuen Raids/Innis... Ich war z.B. wärend BC rauskam im Militär und habe so den Anschluss verloren... hab denn einfach PvP gemacht... dort den Anschluss finden ist nicht so schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (10. Dezember 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Schiebt das mich wirklich nur in gruppen, die ein itemlevel wie ich haben? WIE GEIL IS DAS DEN!? Das muss ich heut mal testen. Nie wieder leute durchschleifen *freu*



ist doch schön leute durchzuschleifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die geben sich noch mühe, machen die gruppe/den raid spannend und sind dankbar^^


----------



## Mäuserich (10. Dezember 2009)

Schön das es von Blizzard jetzt eine Überprüfung gibt, wünschenswert wäre es wenn dadurch die Leute auch einsehen das ihr equip nicht reicht. Die bööösen equip-checker sind ja hier bei vielen so ein Feindbild, aber jetzt sagt das Spiel halt von sich aus: sry, bitte nachbessern.
Ist ja im Prinzip wie das Level bei den Lowie Inis: zwischen 80er blau und 80er mit 245er epics liegt ein Unterschied der locker mehreren Leveln entspricht.



Martel schrieb:


> jetzt irgendwo Anschluss zu finden, selbst für PDC oder wie das heißt.,  ist schon schwer.
> [...]
> Aber mal schauen, ich habe einfach den Überblick verloren wie ich weiter machen kann.


Du kannst im Prinzip recht schnell Anschluss finden. Mache einfach mehrmals zufällige hero-Inis (da ist das equip eigendlich egal) und bereits nach wenigen Runs hast du die ersten T9 Teile, damit gehts leicht nach PdC und die Eiskronen 5er.

/edit:
Das mit der item-Level angeglichenen Gruppe kann ich so nicht bestätigen, hab gestern 2 Random-Heros gemacht und in der ersten stand ich dann als Tank mit ~2,3k DPS bis auf wenige Ausnahmen oben (ja auch single-target an den Bossen, und ich hab immer nur den aktuellen Kampf angezeigt, nix mit overall), dann noch n' "DD"-DK im 0,9-1,3 k Bereich, "DD"-Krieger mit 0,7-1,1k und Mage so um die 2-2,3k dennoch meist mit weniger tatsächlichem Schaden.
War zwar n' zäher Run aber unterm Strich OK, nur halt nix mit vergleichbarem Equip und so ^^


----------



## Ql1m@X (10. Dezember 2009)

das mit dem mindest item lvl ist eine gute idee jedoch würde ich das nicht am spiekler messen sondern am durchschnittsitemlvl des raids . so könnte ein full t 9,5ler einen t 8ler ausgleichen . 
ihr wisst was ich meine


----------



## WoWler24692 (10. Dezember 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Nachdem ich also trotz eher veraltetem T7 , (heilen ist wie Fahrradfahrn) ^^ die neuen 5wer inis durch hab, schau ich spasseshalber bei den Raids vorbei.
> 
> Moment...neuer Raidcontent? Eben nicht!!!! - jedenfalls nicht für jeden!!
> 
> Die neuen Schlachtzugsinstanzen, sind scheinbar erst ab einem gewissen durchschnittlichen Itemlevel spielbar! Selbst PdK (und das war es glaub vorher nicht) ,ist für mich "noch" gesperrt ^^



Wie meinst du gesperrt? Es gibt kein Mindest-Itemlvl fürs betreten, dass entscheidet lediglich der Raidleiter soweit ich weiß... Ich hab gestern nur das neue Groupfinder-System ausgetestet und es war meist so das 2 ungefähr auf meinem Equipstand waren und 2 dadrunter sprich Naxx/Ulduar-Equipment mit vereinzelten PdK-Teilen. Du solltest aber schnell von dem T7 Gear wegkommen können, die Heros geben jetzt Triumph-Marken mit welchen du dir T9+T9,5-wertige Teile kaufen kannst.


----------



## Mindadar (10. Dezember 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> /edit:
> Das mit der item-Level angeglichenen Gruppe kann ich so nicht bestätigen, hab gestern 2 Random-Heros gemacht und in der ersten stand ich dann als Tank mit ~2,3k DPS bis auf wenige Ausnahmen oben (ja auch single-target an den Bossen, und ich hab immer nur den aktuellen Kampf angezeigt, nix mit overall), dann noch n' "DD"-DK im 0,9-1,3 k Bereich, "DD"-Krieger mit 0,7-1,1k und Mage so um die 2-2,3k dennoch meist mit weniger tatsächlichem Schaden.
> War zwar n' zäher Run aber unterm Strich OK, nur halt nix mit vergleichbarem Equip und so ^^



Dann war es zufall bzw deine mitspieler warn brainafk ^^
ich war gestern ein 2tes mal in der instanz wo man diesen arthas kerl da trifft auf hero und immer mit leuten die ilvl 230-245 hatten.....son haufen cheater xD


----------



## Resch (10. Dezember 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Das mit der item-Level angeglichenen Gruppe kann ich so nicht bestätigen, hab gestern 2 Random-Heros gemacht und in der ersten stand ich dann als Tank mit ~2,3k DPS bis auf wenige Ausnahmen oben (ja auch single-target an den Bossen, und ich hab immer nur den aktuellen Kampf angezeigt, nix mit overall), dann noch n' "DD"-DK im 0,9-1,3 k Bereich, "DD"-Krieger mit 0,7-1,1k und Mage so um die 2-2,3k dennoch meist mit weniger tatsächlichem Schaden.
> War zwar n' zäher Run aber unterm Strich OK, nur halt nix mit vergleichbarem Equip und so ^^



Das Spiel kennt ja auch nur dein Itemlevel und nicht deinen Skill. Wenn da jemand kommt der zwar 226,232 durch Marken an hat aber keinen SKill, haste halt immer noch paar Pflaumen in der Gruppe.


----------



## Mäuserich (10. Dezember 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> Das Spiel kennt ja auch nur dein Itemlevel und nicht deinen Skill. Wenn da jemand kommt der zwar 226,232 durch Marken an hat aber keinen SKill, haste halt immer noch paar Pflaumen in der Gruppe.


Stimmt natürlich, habe mir die Leute auch nicht genau angeschaut.

Was ich sicher sagen kann: der Krieger hatte die Axt aus der Arena-Q in Zuldrak (er freute sich nämlich sehr über das blaue Schwert das gedroppt ist), entsprechend dürfte sein restliches Equip auch wohl änlich gewesen sein... Zum Equip von DK und Mage kann ich nichts sagen, wobei ich 1,3k DPS als oberen Bereich so oder so recht lächerlich finde, als mein Retri frisch 80 war hatte ich in meiner ersten hero direkt 2,1k...

Im Endeffekt solls mir egal sein, in den meisten heros verkraftet man 1-3 schlechte DDs, für Raids finde ich das aber ne super Sache!


----------



## Mindadar (10. Dezember 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Stimmt natürlich, habe mir die Leute auch nicht genau angeschaut.
> 
> Was ich sicher sagen kann: der Krieger hatte die Axt aus der Arena-Q in Zuldrak (er freute sich nämlich sehr über das blaue Schwert das gedroppt ist), entsprechend dürfte sein restliches Equip auch wohl änlich gewesen sein... Zum Equip von DK und Mage kann ich nichts sagen, wobei ich 1,3k DPS als oberen Bereich so oder so recht lächerlich finde, als mein Retri frisch 80 war hatte ich in meiner ersten hero direkt 2,1k...
> 
> Im Endeffekt solls mir egal sein, in den meisten heros verkraftet man 1-3 schlechte DDs, für Raids finde ich das aber ne super Sache!



*kopf einzieh* villt denkt blizz ja das sie dich zu den schlechten stecken müssen weils passt?


----------



## Starfros (10. Dezember 2009)

schau mal hier nach :

Die kleinen Stolperfallen von Patch 3.3


----------



## Shjn (10. Dezember 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> ist doch schön leute durchzuschleifen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



find das auch immer wieder intressant den schlecht equipteren zu helfen. bin ja keiner dieser "WILL ITEM HABEN" - Kaspern. Ich spiel des Spaßes halber. Und da hast schon recht natar... grad die schlecht equipteren sind sehr dankbar.
bsp.
war letze week in ner ulduar gruppe... 7 full t9 leute. 3 mit weniger. so die 6 t9 träger (ich war der 7.) haben auf die 3 voll eingeredet das sie schlecht sind etc... daraufhin haben die natürlich sich gewehrt. der RL hat dann die 3. gekickt. ich hab mich dann aus protest auch gleich verpisst.
1 tag später fragt mich einer dieser 3 ob ich naxx10 heilen könnt. ich willige ein. fehlt noch ein dps. RL ging auf mich über. so ich fang an zu suchen. dann invited einer (hab ihm assist gegeben) nen jäger. denk i mir. "den namen kenn ich doch von wo" wars der RL von uld vom vortag. ich zu ihm "sag winke winke" er "hä? why?" ich "gestern uld" er "noob" -> kick. ham dann noch einen grad 80ig gewordenen gefunden. alle aus dem raid die schlecht geared waren haben items bekommen. ein jeder war am ende sehr sehr happy und bedankten sich. haben dann noch ne kleine feier mit jump on kel thuzad gemacht.


----------



## Terrawulf (10. Dezember 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Möglich, dass das hier schonmal thematisiert wurde. Hab auf die Schnelle nix gefunden.
> 
> Vorne weg:
> 
> ...





Ja, find ich auch viel besser so.
Dann spart man sich solche leute die im handelschannel suchen: opsi speedkill nur leute mit 4,5 k dps equiptcheck dalaran Brunnen. 
Oft erlebt das die auch im Arsenal nachschauten.
Mit dem neuen Suche nach Gruppe legen nicht Spieler fest ob man Ony legen kann, sondern Blizzard und das ist mehr als Top
Danke Blizzard


----------



## Whitechapel (10. Dezember 2009)

Wie ist denn das nun?
Komm ich in eine Instanz die über meinem Itemlevel ist gar nicht mehr rein?
Also auch wenn meine Gilde gewillt ist mir beim equippen meines Twinks
zu helfen und ich frisch 80 bin und sie mit mir z.b. Naxx gehn wollen?


----------



## Shjn (10. Dezember 2009)

über den normalen weg gehts schon.
nur wenn du über den lfg suchst ned.

(hoffe das ist richtig so. wenn nicht korrigiert mich)


----------



## szene333 (10. Dezember 2009)

Blöde Frage:

Kann man bei der neuen Suchfunktion nur 5er Ini´s auswählen und keine Schlachtzüge mehr?


----------



## Shjn (10. Dezember 2009)

doch musst im dropdown menü umstellen!


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Dezember 2009)

wie ich in dem anderen thread dazu schon schrieb.. nutz einfach nicht das gruppensuch system sondern mach ne eigene gruppe auf auf deinem realm. Dann kannst du natürlich die instanz betreten. Der equipfilter bezieht sich nur auf die realmübergreifende gruppensuche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach mal in ne hauptstadt gehen und im suche nach gruppe channel anfragen.

und raids gibts da wo du bisher nur deine ID nachgeschaut hast


----------



## BillyChapel (10. Dezember 2009)

@ alle dps freaks:
Warum spielt ihr nicht einfach und lasst diese idiotischen dps-add-ons einfach ausgeschaltet. Aber offensichtlich haben sich die nicht nur auf eurem Computer installiert sondern sich schon in euer Hirn gebrannt! Ist schon toll, wenn man sich an "seinem" dps aufgeilen kann.


----------



## -Baru- (10. Dezember 2009)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> @ alle dps freaks:
> Warum spielt ihr nicht einfach und lasst diese idiotischen dps-add-ons einfach ausgeschaltet. Aber offensichtlich haben sich die nicht nur auf eurem Computer installiert sondern sich schon in euer Hirn gebrannt! Ist schon toll, wenn man sich an "seinem" dps aufgeilen kann.



aha


----------



## Polysorbate (10. Dezember 2009)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> @ alle dps freaks:
> Warum spielt ihr nicht einfach und lasst diese idiotischen dps-add-ons einfach ausgeschaltet. Aber offensichtlich haben sich die nicht nur auf eurem Computer installiert sondern sich schon in euer Hirn gebrannt! Ist schon toll, wenn man sich an "seinem" dps aufgeilen kann.




Naja, mein Main ist HolyPriest, ich muss gestehen das ich es ziemlich angenehm finde wenn nen Boss nach 1-2 Minuten down ist und nicht erst nach ner halben Std..
Sicher erwarte ich nicht, das ein frischer 80er gleich 4k fährt, der hat aber meiner Meinung nach auch nichts in einer HC zu suchen. Alles schön der Reihe nach^^.
Ich hab gestern meiner Gruppe auch angeboten, als wir beim Event in den HDR, mehrmals gewiped sind, sich nen anderen Heiler s zu suchen. Mir sind laufend die DD´s umgekippt.
Wusste keiner aus der Gruppe was uns erwartet^^non HC war easy. Haben es dann am Ende doch hinbekommen, nach dem wir verschiedene Taktiken versucht haben.
Gleiches kann ich doch von nem DD oder Tank auch erwarten, wenn ich sehe es fehlt am dmg.
Für mich steh klar, da geh ich so schnell nicht mehr rein, es sei denn, meine Gilde besteht drauf^^


----------



## Starfros (10. Dezember 2009)

Polysorbate schrieb:


> Naja, mein Main ist HolyPriest, ich muss gestehen das ich es ziemlich angenehm finde wenn nen Boss nach 1-2 Minuten down ist und nicht erst nach ner halben Std..
> Sicher erwarte ich nicht, das ein frischer 80er gleich 4k fährt, der hat aber meiner Meinung nach auch nichts in einer HC zu suchen. Alles schön der Reihe nach^^.
> Ich hab gestern meiner Gruppe auch angeboten, als wir beim Event in den HDR, mehrmals gewiped sind, sich nen anderen Heiler s zu suchen. Mir sind laufend die DD´s umgekippt.
> Wusste keiner aus der Gruppe was uns erwartet^^non HC war easy. Haben es dann am Ende doch hinbekommen, nach dem wir verschiedene Taktiken versucht haben.
> ...



Frischer 80er darf deiner Meinung nach keine HC ini gehen....... saubere Argumentation.
Also kann man ihn 3 wochen stehen lassen und ihn  dann in HC´s schicken ..... ok. 

Auch hier ist gesagt , so manch einer macht mehr schaden mit grün blau bisschen Lila als ein voll Äpischtyp. Woran das wohl liegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (10. Dezember 2009)

Laberede schrieb:


> Mal von der Sperrung abgesehen, bemüht sich das System auch vergleichbar equipte Leute zusammen zu bringen.




kann ich nicht bestätigen.

Ich habe größtenteils 245er Kram an und unser zugeteilter Tank hatte 200er und 213er Items. Nichtmal pdc hero Standard.
ID versaut, ein Boss down, 46g repp.

Ansonsten find auch ich das Tool klasse.


----------



## Angelcurse (15. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

*prinzipiell* finde ich das System, wie es jetzt ist, nicht schlecht.

ABER: Ich komme in PdK 25er und Co. auch noch nicht rein ("Ihr müsst euch bessere Ausrüstung zulegen"), weiß aber nicht genau WARUM. Ok, zu schlecht Ausrüstung, das ist klar. Aber ich wüsste schon gern genau, wie die Anforderungen sind, um sich im Schlachtzugsbrowser für diese Raids einzutragen und das kriegt man sicher nirgends heraus.

So wird mir nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als vorerst meine Items mit den niedrigens Item-Leveln (200 müsste das bei mir sein) auszutauschen und jedes Mal wieder zu gucken, ob es jetzt klappt mit der Anmeldung über den Schlachtzugsbrowser.

A.


----------



## Little_Programmierer (15. Dezember 2009)

Ja richtig so  1-2 k dps haben nix bei mir zu suchen


----------



## Schlamm (15. Dezember 2009)

Little_Programmierer schrieb:


> Ja richtig so  1-2 k dps haben nix bei mir zu suchen


Also zumindest für die meisten 5er Heros reicht das. Was Raids angeht stimmt das.

Einen Equipfilter finde ich gut. Wenn er denn nicht zuuu kleinkariert ist, dass man wegen einem Schmuckstück nicht rein kommt zB


----------



## wildrazor09 (15. Dezember 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Hi, was meinst du wie es mir gerade geht. 7 Monate kein WoW. 2 Epische Sachen, Todesritter noch nie geraidet... jetzt irgendwo Anschluss zu finden, selbst für PDC oder wie das heißt.,  ist schon schwer.
> 
> Der patch scheint a wirklich gut geworden zu sein, aber ich glaube das ich davon nichts mehr ab bekomme. Das Frustlevel ist genau so hoch im Augenblick wie damals als ich aufgehört habe ;-)
> 
> Aber mal schauen, ich habe einfach den Überblick verloren wie ich weiter machen kann.


werd tank


----------



## Kaobaan (15. Dezember 2009)

Equip Filter hin oder her...

Gearcheck Encounter, wie damals Attumen in Karazhan, sowas in der Art würde ich bevorzugen.
Da konnte eine junge Raidgilde schön sehen ob der Durchschnitts Equipstand überhaubt reicht um weiter zu machen. 
Das ganze runterreduzieren auf nackte Zahlen find ich nicht so prickelnd. 
Da haste vielleicht einen der spielt wie ein junger Gott aber mässiges EQ hat und auf der anderen Seite einen der ne volle T9/10 Ausstattung hat und trotzdem sich im Raid benimmt, wie ein lobotomisierter RTL Bauer mit Krokodilklemmen an den schattigen Stellen südlich seines Bauchnabeläquators.

just my 2 Cents


----------



## Ohmnia (16. Dezember 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Hi, was meinst du wie es mir gerade geht. 7 Monate kein WoW. 2 Epische Sachen, Todesritter noch nie geraidet... jetzt irgendwo Anschluss zu finden, selbst für PDC oder wie das heißt.,  ist schon schwer.
> 
> Der patch scheint a wirklich gut geworden zu sein, aber ich glaube das ich davon nichts mehr ab bekomme. Das Frustlevel ist genau so hoch im Augenblick wie damals als ich aufgehört habe ;-)
> 
> Aber mal schauen, ich habe einfach den Überblick verloren wie ich weiter machen kann.



Was erwartest du denn? Das du nach 7 Monaten WoW, mit 2 Epics grad in die Eiskronenzitadelle mitgenommen wirst? Was nützt es dir und den restlichen Leuten im Raid wenn du PdK mitgehst und grad mal 1000dps schaffst, wenn nur 3 von der Sorte dabei sind, schafft der ganze Raid evtl den ersten Boss nicht, wäre da das Frustlevel nicht noch höher wenn du dir nur unnötig Repkosten farmst? Jeder von uns musste erstmal Heros durchspielen, nein nicht 1 nicht 2 sondern 300 und das für paar lausige Epics damit man uns nach Naxx mitnimmt. Kaum hatten wir das Equip einigermassen Raidtauglich und hoffe auf ein T7 oder 7.5 Token in Naxx kam Ulduar und T8. Und wieder Heros rennen damit man wenigstens mal 2 T8 Teile durch Embleme kriegt, gemixt mit Naxx und Emblemequip, um überhaupt nach Ulduar mitgenommen zu werden. Da farmt man Id für Id Ulduar10/25 ab, hat endlich mal anständiges Equip zusammen und dann kommt PdK und PdC.. also rennt man erstmal 20x am Tag Pdc Nc um an die Trinkets zu kommen und an bisschen besseres Equip, dazu noch 1x täglich PdC Hero und 5-20 (je nach Spieler) Heros um wieder neue Embleme zu farmen damit man an bessere Sachen kommt. Kaum ist man soweit das man zufrieden mit dem Equip ist und in Raids gern gesehen wird.. kommt ICC, neue Embleme; neue Heros und wieder geht das 5-20 Heros am Tag rennen um nach PdoK oder ICC mitgenommen zu werden. Das ganze dauerte ungefähr 7-12 Monate .. 

Fang doch so wie wir alle an.. Heros Heros Heros Heros, schön alles für nix Verzaubern und Sockeln dann Naxx um mit deiner Klasse beim Raiden klarzukommen (ja es gehen noch Leute nach Naxx), dann wieder Heros und Heros und Heros und schon hast paar T9 Teile, kannst dir damit Lecker mal Ulduar von Innen anschauen oder PdK Raiden um da in den PdoK Versionen dein Equip noch für Icc aufzurüsten. Wenn du dich dranhängst hast uns alle in maximal 1 1/2 Wochen eingeholt. Bei der Droprate von Triumphemblemen sollte das nicht allzu schwer sein ^^


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (16. Dezember 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Das Gefühl kenn ich, mit den ganzen Marken (Abzeichen) die es mittlerweile gibt...da steig ich momentan auch noch nicht ganz hinter, den "Wust" hätten sie sich auch sparen können.



Quatsch, kommt in den nächsten Tagen von selbst.. (Überblick und co.)


----------



## Agyros (16. Dezember 2009)

> Einem gewissen equipfilter für raid innis kann ich mich anschließen, aber ein mindest equip für heros....naja ich weiß nicht, ist etwas zu übertrieben.



Ganz und gar nicht. Leider ist der EQ Filter von Blizz zwar nicht perfekt, aber dennoch eine grosse Hilfe. Heil mal die neuen 5er HCs oder auch PDC HC, wenn da lauter unterequipte drin sind. Das macht keinen SPaß ...


----------



## Silmarilli (16. Dezember 2009)

Starfros schrieb:


> Frischer 80er darf deiner Meinung nach keine HC ini gehen....... saubere Argumentation.
> Also kann man ihn 3 wochen stehen lassen und ihn  dann in HC´s schicken ..... ok.
> 
> Auch hier ist gesagt , so manch einer macht mehr schaden mit grün blau bisschen Lila als ein voll Äpischtyp. Woran das wohl liegt
> ...



ich kann mich an einen Run AhnKahet - das alte Königreich erinnern da hatten ich und 2 aus meiner Gilde zwei Magier dabei die - so leid es mir tut - wir rauswerfen mußten weil wir an den Mobs teilweise und an den Bossen sowieso gescheitert sind. 

Mach ich ktm auf Magier A. ca. 800 dps Magier B. ca. 600 dps. 
Da ich mit meinen Gildies im TS war haben wir uns mal das Equip angekuckt. 
Questitems aus dem heulenden Fjord.

JA ich bin auch der Meinung das ein Frischer 80er nix in ner HC verloren hat ... solange er sich nicht ZUMINDEST Questitems aus dem 78 - 80er Bereich geholt hat. Hab echt nix dagegen nen Grün/Blauen mit in ne HC zu nehmen aber irgendwo hört mein Gutwille auf, sry. 

lg Sily

P.S. andererseits ja .... FullEpic (zwar Naxx aber trotzdem) Jäger hab ich auch schon gesehen die 1,2 k DpS "fuhren". da denk ich mir immer - wenn man beide hände zum Eier-Schaukeln braucht sollte man halt nicht nebenbei noch PC-Zocken. *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Rolandos (16. Dezember 2009)

Agyros schrieb:


> Ganz und gar nicht. Leider ist der EQ Filter von Blizz zwar nicht perfekt, aber dennoch eine grosse Hilfe. Heil mal die neuen 5er HCs oder auch PDC HC, wenn da lauter unterequipte drin sind. Das macht keinen SPaß ...



Taugt überhaupt nichts, gestern Halle der Reflexionen Hero, wurde doch tatsächlich ein Tank reingelassen mit 2 grünen Teilen nicht Kritimmun. OK trotzdem mal angetestet ob er Skill hat, endete aber mit Wipes. 

Also das SNG Teil taugt überhaupt nichts, nicht nur das dort schwach gerüstete Spieler reinkommen, die Wartezeiten sind auch eher schlechter geworden. Zufallsgruppe 20 minuten min Wartezeit, plus nochmal 20Minuten weil ein Spieler sich sofort ausgelogt hat, und man braucht nur einen DD wo es ja viel zu viele von geben soll. 
Solch Leute dürften dann den ganzen Tag keinen Raid oder Ini mehr machen dürfen. Die 15 Minuten Desateur kannst du knicken.

Glaube das in dem SNG Teil nicht gewartet wird bis eine Gruppe zusammen kommt, sondern eher bis ein Server wieder eine Ini bereitstellen kann, damit Blizzard weniger Server zur Verfügung stellen muss, spart Kosten. Wie schon gehabt vor dem Patch, da hat man sehr oft vor einer Ini gewartet bis man rein konnte. Das wird nun  hinter der Spielersuche versteckt.


----------



## skipp88 (16. Dezember 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Hi, was meinst du wie es mir gerade geht. 7 Monate kein WoW. 2 Epische Sachen, Todesritter noch nie geraidet... jetzt irgendwo Anschluss zu finden, selbst für PDC oder wie das heißt.,  ist schon schwer.
> 
> Der patch scheint a wirklich gut geworden zu sein, aber ich glaube das ich davon nichts mehr ab bekomme. Das Frustlevel ist genau so hoch im Augenblick wie damals als ich aufgehört habe ;-)
> 
> Aber mal schauen, ich habe einfach den Überblick verloren wie ich weiter machen kann.






Dann machste aber was falsch. Spiele seid Mittwoch nach langer Pause wieder meinen blaue/grün equipten hexer und es fehlen ihm nur noch die zwei 245 Ringe für Marken. Der Dungeonfinder machts möglich ein Haufen Marken zufarmen. Also stell dich nicht so an, Arschbacken zusammen kneifen und auf gehts dein DK auszurüsten.


----------



## Ohmnia (16. Dezember 2009)

Wir standen auch in Grube von Saron Heroisch und kurz bevor man die Rampe zum Endboss hochgeht musste unsere nette Paladina Tankin los, also ab ins SNG Tool, dauerte keine 2 Minuten wurde uns ein Todesrittertank zugewiesen.

Ich war mit meiner Diszheilerin dabei und seh uhm 24k Hp unbuffed.. naja mal Buffen.. 26k Hp.. Ich vertrau dem SnG Tool ned so Recht und will mir das Equip betrachten, da Mounted der Tank auf und rennt Richtung Rampe (dort wo die 5-6 Untoten Adds Spawnen vor der Rampe).. rennt rein.. ich Reit ihm panisch nach, zack bumm 1,2,3 grad noch n Schild verpasst, 4,5,6 Tank tot und am fluchen wo die Heilung bliebt.

Konnte ihn nicht Rezzen das die Adds da rumliefen.. als er wieder bei uns stand, Inspektion.. OMG lauter grüne und blaue Items, grossteils nicht gesockelt oder verzaubert, als DK Sachen mit Beweglichkeit, Waffe mit Int und Zaubermacht.. Da frag ich Ihn nach seiner Verteidigung, meint er 470^^ und fügt an (ich muss doch nicht überall Kritimmun sein, für hier doch nicht). 

Mist Votekick ging nicht (wie immer) und er wollte Partout das Feld nicht Räumen also mussten wir abbrechen und Tyrannius lachte sich ins Fäustchen da er nochmal mit dem Leben davongekommen war. 

Der Equipmentcheck vom SNG Tool geht nur wenn man spezifische Dungeons wählt. Ich nehm stark an er war im random Dungeon Finder, wir suchten Tank für Grube Heroisch und er wurde uns trotz mangelndem Equipment zugewiesen weil evtl grad kein anderer Tank im random SNG war.

Danke SnG Tool!


----------



## Ohmnia (16. Dezember 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Glaube das in dem SNG Teil nicht gewartet wird bis eine Gruppe zusammen kommt, sondern eher bis ein Server wieder eine Ini bereitstellen kann, damit Blizzard weniger Server zur Verfügung stellen muss, spart Kosten. Wie schon gehabt vor dem Patch, da hat man sehr oft vor einer Ini gewartet bis man rein konnte. Das wird nun  hinter der Spielersuche versteckt.



Naja so Verallgemeinern würde ich das nicht. Ggf. du bist Tank und hast einen Heiler zur Hand wenn du das SNG Tool benutzt, hast in maximal 30 Sekunden eine Gruppe. Geht mir mit meinem Kumpel (Tank) und mir (Heal) auch so.

Sobald er mal als Tank und ich als DD gelistet sind, sind die Wartezeiten länger. Wenn wir beide als DD gelistet sind warten mir schon mal 10-15 Minuten. 

Meiner Erfahrung nach funktioniert das Ding schon richtig ohne versteckte "Instanz ist voll" Wartezeiten, es mangelt halt nachwievor an Tanks und auch Heilern und das halt meist in allen Realmpools.


----------



## Drakonis (16. Dezember 2009)

naja, equip ist die eine sache.

Weit wichtiger ist aber die ahnung, seinen char zu spielen.

die heros sind ja relativ leicht und nach geraumer zeit kann man seinen char komplett über marken ausrüsten. ohne das man großartig ahnung von seinem char usw hat. und dann steht man mit solchen helden in der halle der reflexionen, steht als tank platz 2 im schaden mit 200dps unterschied zum 1.

klasse, full epiq dk, eule und ele, kommen über 1600 dps nicht hinaus. die heilung ist auch nicht der hit und schon wird die ini zum albtraum.

das neue sng tool ist stark realmpoolabhängig. als dd such ich schonmal 30min für eine gruppe. als healer auch noch um die 10-15min, aber als tank. unter unter 5sek!!!


----------



## RedShirt (16. Dezember 2009)

Zum Thema Ausrüstung:

Es gibt mittlerweile so viele Rezepte, die man sich schneidern/schmieden/ledern lassen kann, um mit gutem EQ anzufangen.
Als Tank die gesamte Saronitplatte + (mit viel Gold) die Brustplatte des weißen Ritters(245) / der unzerstörbare Plattengürtel (226) / Saronitschwertbrecher (245 und billig im VergleicH).
Als Platten DD die Titanklingenplatte (oder wie die heißt)... als Caster mind. die 245er Armschienen (die juwelenbesetzten sind ja spottbillig).

Kugel des Kreuzfahrers gehn mit Glück derzeit bei uns unter 200g übern Tisch, teilweise auch 150... 4 davon und man hat fast schon Armschienen.

Man muß auch keine TOP-VZs draufklatschen (auf 200-226 lohnt es sich nur bedingt 200g für ne VZ an Mats zu opfern), auch Schultern reicht die VZ aus Tausendwinter als DD, als Tank für 10k Ehre die 30 Stam aus OG.

Wenn man n bissi sich umschaut, findet man schöne Startoptionen =) auch ohne viel Gold zu investieren.

Da ich n Vergelter mit 800dps gesamt und 300dps im Bossfight Seelenschmiede hc mal hatte - dann auf Off-Platte gepasst hat weil "ich sammel Tank gear" ... und mit 150er blau/grün rumlief... 
da sollte man nicht nur an sich denken, sondern auch an die Leute die da Heilung reinverschwenden + Repkosten bei Wipes. Kam wohl auch nur rein, weil in Grp mit einem 80er Tank mit gutem EQ in der Ini (gleiche Gilde).


----------



## swizzly22 (16. Dezember 2009)

hi zusmamen

vor patch war ich mit 79er warri in pdc nh, jetzt, als neu 80iger und nach patch kann ich da nicht mal ne gruppe suchen, wohlgemerkt non hero.
Diese massnahme hat vor allem zur folge das der Handelchannel noch mehr zugespammt wird.

wenn man schon ein paar charts auf 80 hat will ich natürlich asap zu epiq kommen ohne langweiliges hero durchrennen. mir ist schon klar dass dies ein teil des games ist, nervt aber trotzdem.

naja egal, wird schon


----------



## Legelion (16. Dezember 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Taugt überhaupt nichts, gestern Halle der Reflexionen Hero, wurde doch tatsächlich ein Tank reingelassen mit 2 grünen Teilen nicht Kritimmun. OK trotzdem mal angetestet ob er Skill hat, endete aber mit Wipes.
> 
> Kann Dir sagen, wie er das gemacht hat. Er hat sich einfach als DD und Tank eingetragen, weil es als DD zu lange warten muss (ja, für manche Leute scheinen 15-20min schon viel zu lang^^.). Da aber Tanks und Heiler immer zu wenig da sind, kriegt er auch mit dem schlechtesten Equip in Null komma Nix ne Gruppe, weil das Tool seine DD-Ausrüstung bewertet hat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Genomchen (16. Dezember 2009)

@Ohmnia
das kannst du total vergessen. in 1 1/2 Wochen von t7 auf t9 aufzuholen ist schlichtweg unmöglich. Er braucht die Trophäen, um die t9.5 teile zu kriegen, welche er random (anders kann er ja nicht gehen) so schnell ned kriegt. Ich kann dir ein Liedchen singen. Habe den ganzen Sommer über Pause gemacht und den gesamten Ulduar Content verpennt. Bin dann im Oktober (glaube ich) wieder online gekommen und habe ziemlich genau 4 Wochen gebraucht (soviel Zeit erhielt ich von der damaligen Gilde und war somit unter Druck, nach der Arbeit mein zeugs zu verbessern), um mein Equip (ich bin Tank) pdk25er tauglich hatte. Und ich hatte davor t7 Equip. UND ich bin da mit Plan rangegangen. Und wenn er nicht gerade Komazocker is, dann wird er seine nötigen Triumphmarken (wenn ich mich ned irre braucht er 285 Marken des Triumphes minimum und 5 Trophäen des Kreuzzuges, die er niiiiiimals in 1.5 Wochen zusammen hat, ausser er is Komazocker).

Und du darfst nicht vergessen, er fängt was Marken angeht bei Null an.


----------



## Adnuf (16. Dezember 2009)

Die neue Gruppen suche ist Geil !

Ham mir am Dienstag alle angeschaut.

Ohne zu wissen wie's geht hab ich alle 3 Durchgetankt. ( Auf Hero ) Wobei zu diesem Zeitpunkt keiner der Inzen das Wort hero Verdient hatte.
Alles im First Try ohne toten oder sonst was. Lag aber eher an den Gruppen Mitgliedern die ALLEs richtig gemacht haben!

Und das Schönste an der Sache. Ich hab Für OFF und DEF Sogut wie ALLEs Bekommen. Auser die 2h Axt von Arthis Flucht 

Und mit den rnd grp hatte ich bisher nur Positive Erfahrungen. (Auser ein paar einzelne Schwarze Schafe)

Ps: PDK oder PDOK hab ich NIE ein teil bekommen. War bisher nur in U10&25 Wobei die nichtmal Clear sind da die Raid Moral auf Ulala rapide Gefallen ist

Arsenal Link Folgt für alle dies Wissn wollen


----------



## bjxx (16. Dezember 2009)

naja ka was der da hat mit dem durchschnitts item lvl oder so mein dk hat einen von sagen wir nicht mal 219 und das is kein schloss  vor ergent einer schlachtzugs inni was ich doch sehr komisch finde da bei einigen gilden kollegen die ein höhres item lvl als ich aben die die innis im sz browser gesperrt sind


----------



## Ohmnia (16. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> @Ohmnia
> das kannst du total vergessen. in 1 1/2 Wochen von t7 auf t9 aufzuholen ist schlichtweg unmöglich. Er braucht die Trophäen, um die t9.5 teile zu kriegen, welche er random (anders kann er ja nicht gehen) so schnell ned kriegt. Ich kann dir ein Liedchen singen. Habe den ganzen Sommer über Pause gemacht und den gesamten Ulduar Content verpennt. Bin dann im Oktober (glaube ich) wieder online gekommen und habe ziemlich genau 4 Wochen gebraucht (soviel Zeit erhielt ich von der damaligen Gilde und war somit unter Druck, nach der Arbeit mein zeugs zu verbessern), um mein Equip (ich bin Tank) pdk25er tauglich hatte. Und ich hatte davor t7 Equip. UND ich bin da mit Plan rangegangen. Und wenn er nicht gerade Komazocker is, dann wird er seine nötigen Triumphmarken (wenn ich mich ned irre braucht er 285 Marken des Triumphes minimum und 5 Trophäen des Kreuzzuges, die er niiiiiimals in 1.5 Wochen zusammen hat, ausser er is Komazocker).
> 
> Und du darfst nicht vergessen, er fängt was Marken angeht bei Null an.



Wenn er sich reinhängt und sagen wir pro tag 10 heroische Instanzen per SNG Tool macht hat er im "besten" fall 60 Embleme des Triumphs täglich!

T9=
Schultern     30
Handschuhe 30
Rest            150 Total

Mit T9 lässt sich PdoK und Pdok25 blendend Raiden.

210 Embleme : 60 pro Tag = maximal 4 Tage, rechnet man dann noch Ak10/25 dazu, Malygos, Sartharion, evtl Weekly Raid Quest, paar Naxx Bosse, so kommt er in einer Woche zu einem Kompletten T9 Set, durch die ganzen Heros fallen sicher noch paar Trinkets, Ringe, Waffen etc ab, so das er nach 4-5 Tagen Ulduar10 und mit Glück Ulduar25 mitkann, da nochmal 2 Embleme pro Boss = neue Triumph Trinkets, Nebenhand, Ringe etc holen.. und bääm innert einer Woche Raidet er PdK10/25.

Um Pdk25 zu gehen braucht man kein T9.5, um Icc10 zu gehen reicht T9. Wer redet hier von Trophäen, jeglicher jetztiger Content lässt sich mit 4 von 5 T9 Teilen Raiden, ob Tank, Heal oder DD. T9.5 ist was für "Oft Raider". Mein Schami trägt 2 T9.5 Teile und liegt in ICC unter den Top 3 DD's mit über 5k Dps. Mit T9, bisschen Skill und den richtigen Verzauberungen und Sockeln lassen sich auch Ulduar Hardmodes blendend erledigen.

Es war ja so gedacht:

Ohne T7/7.5 Raidet man Naxx
Mit T7/7.5 Raidet man Ulduar
Mit T8/8.5 Raidet man PdK
Mit T9/9.5 Raidet man ICC

Keiner braucht full T9.5 oder 9.6 um mithalten zu können, sämtlicher Content liesse sich zur Zeit sogar in T8.5 bewältigen inkl. Icc10/25, wobei die Betonung auf "zur Zeit" liegt, resp. den ersten Icc Flügel.

Durch die ganzen Embleme des Triumphs die man momentan nachgeworfen kriegt, kann man 2 komplette Tiers, rein Equipmentmässig komplett übergehen. Bissl PdC Hero und die 3 neuen Instanzen auf sei es Normal oder Heroisch machen jeden der neu 80 ist, in kürze ICC tauglich.


----------



## Mandrake84 (20. Dezember 2009)

Hi, so ich bin mit meinem Twink gerade 80 geworden und habe mich schon auf die ersten heros gefreut und  nix...
Es ist ein Vergelter und naja der Schaden reicht aus für die gängigen heroischen Inis (2k+ grün blau equipt)

Jetzt meine Fragen:

Wie hoch ist die Itemlevelanforderung für heroische Instanzen genau?
Werden die Accountgebundenen Sachen als Level 1 oder höher gerechnet?

Das Suchsystem finde ich im allgemeinen echt gut aber diese Hindernisse versteh ich nicht.
Wenn einer wirklich schlecht ist kann man ihn ja immernoch raus voten, da bruchst kein Itemlevelcheck für heroisch Instanzen.

.... hmm muss ich mir jetzt echt quests raussuchen wo ich noch ein paar blaue items bekomme die 5 Level mehr haben... super


----------



## Treni (20. Dezember 2009)

du heulst doch auch grad rum hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J_0_T (20. Dezember 2009)

swizzly22 schrieb:


> hi zusmamen
> 
> vor patch war ich mit 79er warri in pdc nh, jetzt, als neu 80iger und nach patch kann ich da nicht mal ne gruppe suchen, wohlgemerkt non hero.
> Diese massnahme hat vor allem zur folge das der Handelchannel noch mehr zugespammt wird.
> ...



Von nix kommt nix junge... un wenn du 4 80'er hast... wenn du mitwillst heist es ganz einfach hc nach hc abklappern bis man ausgerüstet ist.


----------



## FruchtZwergchen (20. Dezember 2009)

Mandrake84 schrieb:


> Jetzt meine Fragen:
> 
> Wie hoch ist die Itemlevelanforderung für heroische Instanzen genau?
> Werden die Accountgebundenen Sachen als Level 1 oder höher gerechnet?



sie zählen als lvl 1. Hab auch damit schon Probleme gehabt. Hab die ausgezogen und beschissenere Sachen angezogen um damit in HCs bzw. PDC nHC zu kommen. Einfach lächerlich. Ich glaube da hat Blizz noch n Bug im System drinne ;D


----------



## Kehlas (21. Dezember 2009)

Finde es eine gute Sache was Blizz da gemacht hat.... Es gibt nix schlimmeres als Leute mit einem absoluten "grotte" Equip die sich als "blinde" Passagiere durch Raids ziehen lassen, mit einer Dps von 1 k "glänzen" ( also den Raid nicht wirklich unterstützt haben) die heiler sich an ihnen Tot heilen, wobei dann evtl an anderer Stelle der wichtige Heal fehlt und dann noch Ninja looten wollen um sich auf "kosten" der anderen Raidteilnehmer auszustatten.    Diese Sache war längst überfällig !!


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (21. Dezember 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Die neuen Schlachtzugsinstanzen, sind scheinbar erst ab einem gewissen durchschnittlichen Itemlevel spielbar! Selbst PdK (und das war es glaub vorher nicht) ,ist für mich "noch" gesperrt ^^




Dass der Raid für dich gesperrt ist, bedeutet lediglich, dass du über den Schlachtzugsbrowser nicht für diese Raidinstanz suchen kannst. Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht ganz arg täusche darfst du aber trotzdem in die Instanz rein, wenn du Freunde hast, die dich in den Raid einladen. Du bist zwar nicht im Schlachtzugsbrowser, aber man kann dich trotzdem einladen. Das geht allerdings nur, wenn du gute Freunde hast, oder Leute kennst, die in deinen Skill großes Vertrauen haben.


----------



## Zaccar (21. Dezember 2009)

Lustig an der neuen Art des EQ Checks finde ich, das das Tool wohl auch Sachen prüft die man so in der Tasche hat. 

Mein Tankadin Twink sammelt fleissig Marken für Turalyons Plattenrüssi .... seit er 3 von 5 Teilen des besagten Sets im Rucksack mit sich rumschleppt (melde mich DD an 200/219/226 Klamotten) kommt er öfters mal in die neuen Inzen (was manchmal auch zur sofortigen Auflösung der Gruppe führt) und hat so die Gelegenheit jene auch mal (HC) von innen zu sehn.  


Perfekt ist das neue Tool nicht, aber ein guter Ansatz.


----------



## Todeshieb (21. Dezember 2009)

Die drei neuen Instanzen sind gelungen .... ABER kein Vergleich zu Tdm Hero damals, die war mal wirklich ne Herausforderung bei Release.


----------



## VILOGITY (21. Dezember 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Hi, was meinst du wie es mir gerade geht. 7 Monate kein WoW. 2 Epische Sachen, Todesritter noch nie geraidet... jetzt irgendwo Anschluss zu finden, selbst für PDC oder wie das heißt.,  ist schon schwer.
> 
> Der patch scheint a wirklich gut geworden zu sein, aber ich glaube das ich davon nichts mehr ab bekomme. Das Frustlevel ist genau so hoch im Augenblick wie damals als ich aufgehört habe ;-)
> 
> Aber mal schauen, ich habe einfach den Überblick verloren wie ich weiter machen kann.




Man kann sich auch Equip kaufen, es gbit genug herstellbare Dinge.
Ausserdem gibt es die neuen NH Inzen da bekomsmt du I-Level 219, Sprich U10 Items Like + Marken.
Für die Marken gibts T9 und damit wird du sicherlich mitgenommen und kommst an die neuen HC Inzen mit I Level 232 + Marken ran.

Atlasloot Addon drauf machen und schon kannst du sehen was sich für dich in den neuen NH Inzen lohnt oder was sich herstellen lässt.


----------

